# Pyramid Beverages, Newport news, VA



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 4, 2017)

I am seeking information about this company. I have found very little on the Internet. I have one of their neat, deco, looking bottles and would like to know more about the company. Also I am seeking information on Pluto Water - America's Physic bottles as well. Bottle collecting sure can be addictive. ;~) - James


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 4, 2017)

UPDATE: I have found information regarding Pluto Water on the site and elsewhere. However, information regarding Pyramid Beverages continues to elude me. Thanks for any help someone would care to share. - James


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Dec 4, 2017)

*Pyramid Beverages*

Hi James,

Not sure if you have seen this, the original patent specifications for the bottle I think you are referring to.
There is some information included in there which may lead you to other avenues of enquiry.
The link to the US Patent Office entry is below the images.

-



-



-




The bottle showing the embossing in the patent drawing blank panels.
-

http://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?docid=...6S1=D079178.PN.%26OS=PN/D79178%26RS=PN/D79178

​


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks! If I'm correct, I would date this bottle to be in the 1930's range. Since I live in SE VA fairly close to Newport News, I'm curious if this would be considered to be a uncommon bottle. - James


----------

